# Some of DannyBoy's hobbies...



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok, here is my 10g Nano-Rhom tank before....

View attachment 103690


and here it is after:

View attachment 103691


Still need to play around with some plants, and the water is still murky from adding the Flourite, but I think it still looks quite nice









Next, here is my Salt tank I just set up...Here it is a week or so ago:

View attachment 103692


and here it is tonight after adding some more Live Rock, and a Porcelain Crab...you will notice that most of the Live rock is very small, I chose this ebcause I want to make the tank riddled with caves:

View attachment 103693


View attachment 103694


View attachment 103695


View attachment 103696


And yes, I do need to add a background!









Finally, here is my Orange Tea Hybrid Rose bush, this is a shot from a week ago:

View attachment 103697


and tonight (note the new leaves







)

View attachment 103698


View attachment 103699


Hope ya enjoyed


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice collection i wish i had a saltwatrer tank tehy always look nice if ui take care of them right


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

My ghetto 2x10g set up:

View attachment 103700


View attachment 103701


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice setups! dan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> nice setups! dan.


Cheers Henry


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> My ghetto 2x10g set up:
> 
> View attachment 103700
> 
> ...


I admittantly have a 10g setup almost as bad... I use house lamps like that but I remove 'em from the pedestel and set them on the glass canopy...

Looking good though, and very nice salt tank.







Are you putting anything else in it?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

cool collection

this shows that people can do alot with 10g tank


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Danny the plant tank looks sweet very nice piece of driftwood u have in there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

boba fett said:


> Danny the plant tank looks sweet very nice piece of driftwood u have in there.

















Thanks bro.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tanks the plants and live rock are growin good.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

wow dude you have grat setups. i like the saltwater tank


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I prefer the freshwater water tank in the before pic...i love the black water look


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im most impressed with those 10g tanks! maybe a ghetto set up as you say, but its working! really nice danny, shows how much you can do with a 10gallon. keep up the good work sir


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> im most impressed with those 10g tanks! maybe a ghetto set up as you say, but its working! really nice danny, shows how much you can do with a 10gallon. keep up the good work sir


Thanks my friend


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nah small lil tanks need 2 upgrade to something larger


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice collection Danny


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

awsome driftwood!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

studmuffin992 said:


> awsome driftwood!


Aye, I like it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice stuff danny


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

just gotta love the hobby


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i hate roses!!! damn things my arms are all scratched after dealing with tons today damn stupid things .. i would much rather grow a rhodie in my house than a rose


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> i hate roses!!! damn things my arms are all scratched after dealing with tons today damn stupid things .. i would much rather grow a rhodie in my house than a rose


They are gorgeous, but do they do well in homes?


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

great setups danny


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

fliptasciouz said:


> great setups danny










Thanks man, not nearly as nice as your Manny's set up tho!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Some updates:

SW tank, adding another Porcelain Crab and a bunch of Macro. I got the Macro to eat up my Nitates, as I plan on adding some Sun Corals by the end of next week depending on my readings.

View attachment 104435


Heres my Limnophilia Sessifloria...I tihn kthats what its called. This is a pic before I cut it it.

View attachment 104437


The enxt two pics are of a bunch of cutting I had left over. Some went to Flip, these ones got planted elsewhere in the tank. If any members from the Toronto area want some for free, just PM me.

View attachment 104438


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Those Cobomba pics are ywllow because thats natural sunlight.

Here are some of my Tea Hybrid Rose taken today:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like it dude that rose is really taking off. cant wait to see pics of the blooms


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Here are some updated shots:

This is my new trio of Sun Corals I purchased today:

View attachment 105393


Close ups of the Orange and Black polyps (closed):

View attachment 105394


View attachment 105395


They werent in great shape when I bought them, so I hope to nurse em back to health. Im hopin a little TLC will do the trick.

Full tank shots of both my FW and SW tanks:

View attachment 105396


View attachment 105398


And a couple of the Tea Hybrid Rose. After its first bloom, I will be donating it to my school I believe:

View attachment 105399


View attachment 105400


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

that looks amazing....what is the lighting in the salt water tank?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Lightin is a regular flourescent strip. I do not plant on keeping photosynthesizing corals...which means I do not need strong lights!


----------

